# Electric Baseboard Heater Is it O.k. to mount directly on Floor



## bltglt507 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a question about the installation of electric baseboard heaters. A couple years ago, I had some electricians install 2 baseboard heaters in my home. They installed the heaters directly on the hardwood floor. About a month ago, I installed a small 500w heater in my kitchen and mounted it directly on top of the carpeting as the directions said "FLOORS & CARPETING: Heaters may be mounted directly on any floor surface, including carpeting. Where wall-to-wall carpets are installed after the base- board installation, the carpeting can be run up to the front and around the heater body, providing it does not obstruct air flow. (Maximum 3/4” (19mm) thick)." However, I had another electrician, unaffiliated with the previous ones, installed 2 baseboard heaters in my living room. They said the heaters have to be at least an inch off the floor. They mounted the heaters above the wood molding, about 3 inches off the floor. So, my question is, what's the answer for mounting baseboard heaters on the floor? Does it depend on what the manufacturer says?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

For best results they need to be up off the floor to allow the heated air to flow up & draw air in from below


----------



## bltglt507 (Nov 6, 2009)

So, I think what you're saying is that it's generally not required that they be off the floor and is not a fire hazard, but by having it off the floor it allows more air to flow through. Am I correct?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

One reason I have seen them higher is to allow carpeting/flooring to be replaced easier
In some cases I have seen them mounted above the baseboard
Note that the outlet in this pic may not meet code - installed above a heater

Unless the Mfg states clearance distance needed to the floor you should be OK


----------



## bltglt507 (Nov 6, 2009)

Fortunately, I don't have an outlet above the heater. When the heater is running full blast, the carpet does get warm but not hot. It seems like this is one of those issues that's kind of ambiguous.


----------

